# 160GB Festplatte nicht zu finden?



## ChrisB (27. August 2003)

Hallo Profis, 
gebt mir mal einen guten Ratschlag:

Ich habe einen  Athlon XP mit  Elitegroup Motherbard  K7S5A (lt. AIDA32 Systemprüfungssoftware) sowie ein AMI BIOS 09/20/01.

Nun wollte ich mir neben meiner 60GB Samsung HDD anstelle einer bisher benutzen zweiten kleineren Festplatte eine neu SAMSUNG SP 1604N Platte mit 160GB  einbauen.

Im  blauen System-Setup-Fenster stehen die Laufwerke auf AUTO Erkennung.

Beim Hochfahren zeigt mir der PC das Laufwerk als Primary Slave noch an, aber in Win98SE ist dann nichts mehr zu finden (in Explorer).

Nun erhielt ich zwar schon Tipps, ist müsse die Platte doch erst formatieren (schon klar, aber wie wenn ich sie niergends  finde?), oder es läge am alten BIOS, oder Windows 98 erkennt keine großen Platten oder ich solle einfach einen IDE Controller zusätzlich einbauen....

soweit so gut, aber was soll ich denn nun wie machen:
1.Formatieren kann ich nur, was ich auch als Laufwerk finde, oder?
2. Ein BIOS Update  wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, aber wie finde ich das richtige? Mein Prüfprogramm sagte mir, ich hätte ein ECS K7S5A Motherboard, aber auf der Homepage gibt es x Updates für  K/S5...A    ...A2 .... AX .... A pro 
Welches ist das richtige?
3.  Windows Update? Wäre dies die Lösung auch ohne BIOS update?
4. IDE Controller sollte lt. Tipp 20-30 EUR kosten, wenns klappt gut, aber die im MEDIAMARKT haben nur so ein Teil für 70 EUR und dann steht noch drauf, "für Platten bis 128GB") ar wohl nichts   )

Hab ich nun irgenwie nen Denkfehler und wirklich etwas übersehen (z.B. mit der formatierung) oder wen hat nan guten Tipp wies weitergehen kann?

Wäre Super 

Chris


----------



## Xaicon (28. August 2003)

Also wenn das Bios die Festplatte findet, kannst Du Dir das Biosupdate wohl sparen.
Ich nehm schwer an es liegt an Win98...
Versuch mal mit "partition magic" die Patte neu zu Formatieren und achte darauf dass diese auf Dateisystem FAT32 läuft. nicht NTFS da Win98 dies nicht unterstützt. (partition magic müsste die HDD eigendlich finden)
Win 98 kann zwar Platten mit 160GB unterstützen, nur hört man oft von Problemen dieser Art. in dem Fall verweis ich auf das Orakel

Oder hol dir XP und kovertier die Platte auf NTFS, das hat nur vorteile


----------



## dfd1 (29. August 2003)

1. Formatieren kannst du nur, wenn du die HD Partitioniert hast. z.B. mit der Win98 Startdiskette oder PartitionMagic oder anderen Programmen.

Unter Win98 Systemsteuerung mal nach einer PC-Verwaltung suchen. Ich weiss nicht mehr, ob es das überhaubt gibt, und in welcher Form. Vieleicht kannst du sogar vom System selber Partitionieren. Aber da kann ich dann nicht mehr helfen.

BTW: Für so grosse HDs ist das FAT32 Dateisystem nicht mehr ganz so empfehlenswert. Falls du genug Geld hast, kauf dir doch mal WinXP und formatiere deine HDs mit dem NTFS-Dateisystem, welches Win98 nicht unterstützt.


----------

